# 1st catfish trip of the year



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Me and the wife went and run some lines last night in the river, fished from dark till 9 and got a couple messes of fish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mix....nice butters!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice bullheads. What river? I see some blue cats in there so its gotta be yellow or Escambia?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess ! :thumbup:


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice mess. Cut bait? Pascagoula?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

countryjwh said:


> Nice mess. Cut bait? Pascagoula?


Deer liver, best bait I've found on the goula, we had live bream, live crawfish, cut mullet and deer liver, liver outfished everything.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Love it. Butter cats is gooood!! Do they freeze well? Seems like I remember them getting a little mooshy if ya freeze em


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Love it. Butter cats is gooood!! Do they freeze well? Seems like I remember them getting a little mooshy if ya freeze em


I dunno if they freeze well or not, usually don't catch to many of them, and the ones we do catch hit the grease the same day they are caught.





CatHunter said:


> Nice bullheads. What river? I see some blue cats in there so its gotta be yellow or Escambia?


Pascagoula River.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> I dunno if they freeze well or not, usually don't catch to many of them, and the ones we do catch hit the grease the same day they are caught.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv been meaning to come over that away and try fishing the ol Goula. I saw a few good blues and flatheads come from the river.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Iv been meaning to come over that away and try fishing the ol Goula. I saw a few good blues and flatheads come from the river.


I wish you would, like to see what a pro can do here, I hear Dog River has some huge Tabbies in it too, (Escatawpa river)


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> I wish you would, like to see what a pro can do here, I hear Dog River has some huge Tabbies in it too, (Escatawpa river)


I drove over it not to long ago. I had to pullover to the side of the road, get out and check the river out.


----------

